# 'Harriers v Cyclists'



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2013)

Here's an interesting event for anyone with a Cyclo-Cross bike (or an MTB) in the Yorkshire (&, possibly East Lancashire?) area

http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/
Organised in conjunction with Bradford RCC, so you should see John Rawnsley ('Mr Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross') at signing on


Saturday 16th November @ 14:00
'Fishermans Inn'
Waggon Lane
Bingley
BD16 1TS
O/S SE 120385 (sheet 104; Leeds & Bradford)
£6.00 (entries on the day only, + £1 for cyclist; BCF levy)

Hurrah!!, it's not too long to this race again, & what a crazy one it is!!






And, as someone said on the Bingley Harriers forums a couple of years ago
*Quote *
_This has got to be the craziest race of the season. 
Unless I was seeing things I saw a guy dressed as Spiderman on a cross bike with a broken saddle........ 
Pregnant ladies taking numbers at the finish and a start view covered in grass........ 
Only when tilting the head backwards could you see the way to go it was that steep! 
A bit less muddy than last year in the start and finish fields, if my memory serves me right. 

Nice to see so many supporters. 
Nice to see that tree trunk as well....almost didn't!.....well placed marshall!!!!! 

I especially enjoyed the spectator cheers as you cleared rocks at the campsite road on the way back....just before nearly breaking a leg in the gully just beyond. 

Thanks to all the marshalls and the pub staff / landlord. 2 helpings of pie and peas and a pint reminded me why I'm not a good runner. 
Cracking event!_
*Unquote*
It's a chance to line up alongside some of the top runners, & see if you can ride faster than they can run...
Then again, when those runners can include Rob Jebb (he may ride instead) & either - or both - of the Brownlees (all 3 are members of Bingley Harriers)


So, who's up for it???
Anyone??
My namesake at the event in 2010 ('Bradford Olympic' colours, & he's in 'Bingley Harriers' for fell-running)








*The Course;*
'Up the String', round the 'Balloon' (clockwise), & back down 'the String'
(with absolutely no riding/running on Glen Road, or you're disqualified)


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> (with absolutely no riding/running on Glen Road, or you're disqualified)
> 
> View attachment 29585



So what are you supposed to do, float?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2013)

dan_bo said:


> So what are you supposed to do, float?


No, just run alongside it on the grass/footpath, whilst avoiding/hopping over the rocks there


 

I've done if 5 times
2007 = Bike_ 54:16_?? (MTB)
2008 = Bike _54:00_???(MTB - had cross-bike, but wanted good brakes for muddy bits)
2009 = Run _66th/129 @ 48:12_ 
2010 = Run _63rd/146 @ 47:08_
2011 = Run (DNF, due to collecting a branch in the eye in trees seen in video 1)

Couldn't go in 2012, as a family matter too precedence


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Oct 2013)

Come on!, doesn't anyone fancy it??

A great little race!!


----------

